# Another New Item From Bob ...Merlin...



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Am Now Making the Merlin Side Plates ...Here are Some Pictures ...
Making These For The XV,XS & XT Bows ...
.








.








.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bump.....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The Merlin With Cocobolo Side Plates ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

bump....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Merlin ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ttt......


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Side Plates Made And Shipped Same Day............
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## Secretec (Jan 6, 2009)

*What*

What bow is in the above pictures?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Merlin...........


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*merlin side plates*

hi bob,
are you making these in left hand?
:smile:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes Wally ...Left Hand Also .....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt all ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Lil Hoyt....DW-33 ..Green/Bl/Wal.....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Maroon And White ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make the Martin Side Plates Also ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Guy's if you had rather shoot your bow off the riser with no grips or side plates ...You might want to put covers on where the grip was to cover the holes ...They are easy to install and are inexpensive... Dress up your bow with the Thin Side Covers ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another New Item ... Made One at a Time And Shipped World Wide ...
Bowtech's New (Sniper) Side Plates ......Mmmm Nice....
DW-33 Camo ...Green/Black/Walnut ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt..........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Dress up your Martin ...That old plastic grip Dont do a thing for your pretty bow ...
DW-36 Kingsnake....Mmmm Nice....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt......


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

High Country is still Very Popular....
Cherry/Walnut..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Coming Soon Side Plates For..The Rytera Bow...
38 colors to choose from in Dumondwood ...
DW-702 Will Be Hot ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ross...
DW-33 G/B/W...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt...Cherry/Blue/Walnut ...
...............


----------



## shadowgroup (Apr 5, 2009)

*nice*

nice work


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Each And Every Grip is Made With (Pride & Excellence) ....


----------



## dkiefer (Jul 11, 2008)

these have to be the best looking grips ive seen. as soon as i make my decision on a bow you better belive i will be placing an order.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you Darin,


----------

